
Every Worker Should Be C.E.O. of Something  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/31/business/31corner.html
======
sown
On the surface, it has all the makings of a neat sitcom episode.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Promotion_%28The_Office%29>

To spoil it for you, the Oscar character summarizes it as: "Look, it doesn't
take a genius to know that every organization thrives when it has two leaders.
Go ahead, name a country that doesn't have two presidents. A boat that sets
sail without two captains. Where would Catholicism be, without the popes."

------
pmichaud
This has been my approach--I'm not pinkus, but the individuals on the teams
I've run have all had specific areas of responsibility over which they have
absolute control. In that area, I was their assistant and nothing more.

